# Outer Banks Adopt-a-thon!



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

The Holistic Pet Shop is teaming up with the local SPCA on Saturday for an Adopt-a-thon!!!  It's going to be a ton of fun! Free doggy wash too so bring your pooch! 

The Adopt-a-thon is from 11-5 at The Holistic Pet Shop
Seagate North Shopping Center
3105 N. Croatan Hwy. Kill Devil Hills, NC 27948 
Contact phone: 252-449-0331

Come hang out and enjoy dogs and dog lovers!
Say Megan sent you :wave:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great event-hope there's a great turn out, sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Megan didn't relize it was in KDH thought you meant E.City! I'll try to stop by & donate & take you up on the free dog wash.I've already told you how much trouble you could get me into LOL


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Haha I wouldn't expect you to drive all the way out to E City! LOL! I work at the Holistic Pet Shop in KDH


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Tell all of your friends with doggies too!


----------



## Vesper99 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh man this sounds like such fun! I live in Sterling, VA but have grown up in Gates County, NC and have family in Nags Head and Wanchese on the OBX! I love it down there and we visit every summer. I'll have to swing by that store next time I'm down there--what's it called?


----------



## Vesper99 (Apr 12, 2012)

ahhaha ok I guess I missed it  The Holistic Pet Shop, right? hahaha that's what I get for attempting to speed read !


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Probably good that we only get to OBX in the fall, hurricanes permitting.  Love the islands and the people. Hope this event goes well.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Yup it's Holistic Pet Shop haha I'm bout to leave to go set up for it! Hope we can get all these sweet babies homes!!!!!!! Capt Jack you know you wanna! Lol!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I wish I was closer, it looks like a 4 hour trip one way for me. Sounds like lots of fun, my guys could sure use a bath too. 

Hope you have a GREAT turn out and lots of adoptions-just a hint Capt. Jack!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Gonna go & donate Think my wife my is going with me to make sure I don't crack under Megan & Kahunas pressure LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Capt Jack said:


> Gonna go & donate Think my wife my is going with me to make sure I don't crack under Megan & Kahunas pressure LOL


Sure would be funny if your wife finds one she wants to bring home........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adopt*

Sure hope they get a wonderful turn out!!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

A couple pups were adopted in the first 15 minutes having them out there haha  Thanks for coming out Jim! Sorry I didn't have my Kahuna man :/


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I could never go to something like this, there is no way I wouldn't come home with a dog!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

It was fun Barb really liked the kittys but they didn't seem to like Jack LOL


----------



## Kelly_NC (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh we are going on our first camping trip with our (Outer) Banx!  otherwise we look for ANY excuse to head to OBX! We will def head to the holistic Pet-shop the next time we are in town! We just found out Banx might have chicken/egg allergies so we are in need of some good food/treat advice! Good luck! :wave:


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Kelly_NC said:


> Oh we are going on our first camping trip with our (Outer) Banx!  otherwise we look for ANY excuse to head to OBX! We will def head to the holistic Pet-shop the next time we are in town! We just found out Banx might have chicken/egg allergies so we are in need of some good food/treat advice! Good luck! :wave:


Then that's the place to go! Deborah (the owner) is VERY knowledgable! Tell them Megan sent you  I'll get a little kudos from the owner (boss lady ha)  AAAAAAND lemme know when you do go so I can meet up with you and bring my Kahuna man! Maybe Jim can bring Capt Jack!


----------



## Kelly_NC (Apr 13, 2012)

That sounds FANTASTIC!!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly_NC (Apr 13, 2012)

How did the event go?


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

It went well! We received 4 applications for puppers and a couple more for the kitties


----------



## Kelly_NC (Apr 13, 2012)

Good!  We were thinking about you guys!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly*

Kelly

Do you have an adopted Golden?


----------



## Kelly_NC (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey there!

No, we got our Banx when he was 1 year old from a breeder who was re-homing him (we have had him 9 months). She had hoped to breed/show him but he was a little too short and WAY too laid back! My husband and I named him "Banx" for the Outer Banks as it fit his laid back personality well. It is honestly my favorite place on earth. My husband and I got married there, and we live just about 3 hours away so we go back often. Some of the finest people we know live there and I am always ready and willing to support anything to help animals, and the Outer Banks as well. Put them both together and it is a match made in heaven!


----------

